
Emails show how fake university in metro Detroit lured students - avonmach
https://www.freep.com/story/news/2019/02/11/emails-reveal-how-university-lured-students-fake-farmington-university/2744103002/
======
anonlastname
I don't understand who they were trying to catch with this "sting operation."

